# TX Members Only: So, Did you get your blow-job for Emancipation Day?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

Tomorrow is Emancipation Day in Texas, and thus, the question is raised: Was your snozzle emancipated from your trousers on June 19th for a blow-job?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

You're so funny. And I'm not being a smart azz.:smile2:


----------



## Borntohang (Sep 4, 2014)

Tomorrow will tell!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

